# What is this?



## jeffmc (Dec 20, 2001)

This was in my glove box when I bought my car (used). What is it used for? Has the name "Kathrein" on the front and "010.2588" on the back. I thought it was for the sunroof but the owners manual says to use an allen wrench. Is it even part of the car? 

Thanks!


----------



## Ben Chou (Dec 24, 2001)

From what I understand, it is the tool for the removal of your attenae from your roof.


----------



## jeffmc (Dec 20, 2001)

Just got a reply at E46 Fanatics.

It is for the little cell phone antenna! Thank you Ben and Truwon!


----------



## over90 (Dec 21, 2001)

oh i know what that is... it's a widgit


----------



## pps-325xit (Jan 18, 2002)

It's for removing the cell phone antenna on the roof. You may need to remove the antenna if you mount a roof rack. I had the same question when I found that thing...


----------

